# Intrathecal pump revision w/cath replacement



## sfaltinson (Aug 10, 2009)

Dr A (our doc) replaced intrathecal pump only due to malfunction (62362, 10-day global). A month and a half later, it was found that patient's catheter was fractured. Dr B (co-surgeon) replaced the intrathecal catheter (62351). During this second surgery, Dr A attached the new catheter to the pump he placed over a month ago (62351-62). He emptied, refilled, and reprogrammed the pump. I'm wondering what codes to use for Dr A's service in regards to the pump? He didn't replace the pump during this second surgery (62362); he didn't (permanently) remove the pump (62365). The analysis/re-programming code (62368) doesn't seem to describe all that he did here. There are no pump revision codes, so should I add a 52 modifier to the 62362??

Thanks,
Sara Faltinson, CPC


----------

